# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  รับสั่ง+นำเข้า วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ รุ่นล่าสุด ทุกยี่ห้อ รวมถึง Option ต่างๆ

## Import

*เปิดรับสั่งสินค้าของแท้จากญี่ปุ่น Japan ประมาณ 10 วันทำการของถึงไทย รวมถึงสินค้าจากอเมริกา USA ทุกชนิด* สินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ อุปกรณ์สำหรับ ICOM, YAESU, KENWOOD, ADONIS, BEKO, TE Systems, MIRAGE, สายอากาศ CUSHCRAFT, สายอากาศ M2 ฯลฯ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงขายไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ

*สินค้าไมโครโฟน ICOM เป็นของแท้*ไม่ใช่จีนก็อปปี้

รับสั่งไมโครโฟนตั้งโต๊ะ *ICOM SM-20* สำหรับขั้ว 8 Pin ตัวอย่างเช่น IC-746/756/775/781/820/911/7800/7700/7600/7400 ถ้าใช้กับขั้วที่เป็น RJ-45 ตัวอย่างเช่น IC-706/703/7000 ต้องซื้อตัวแปลง(ของ ICOM แท้) OPC-589 เพิ่มอีก 1,350 บาท
ราคา : โทรสอบถาม บาท มัดจำ 50%  มีสินค้าในสต็อก

รับสั่งไมโครโฟนตั้งโต๊ะ *ICOM SM-30* สำหรับขั้ว 8 Pin ตัวอย่างเช่น IC-718, IC-7200, IC-7400, IC-7600, IC-7700, IC-7800 and the forthcoming IC-9100 ถ้าใช้กับขั้วที่เป็น RJ-45 ตัวอย่างเช่น IC-706/703/7000 ต้องซื้อตัวแปลง(ของ ICOM แท้) OPC-589 เพิ่มอีก 1,350 บาท
ราคา : โทรสอบถาม บาท มัดจำ 50%

รับสั่งไมโครโฟนตั้งโต๊ะ *ICOM SM-50* สำหรับขั้ว 8 Pin ตัวอย่างเช่น IC-7800/7700/7600/7200/756PROIII/7400/910/911 ถ้าใช้กับขั้วที่เป็น RJ-45 ตัวอย่างเช่น IC-706/703/7000 ต้องซื้อตัวแปลง(ของ ICOM แท้) OPC-589 เพิ่มอีก 1,350 บาท
ราคา : โทรสอบถาม บาท มัดจำ 50%

*การรับสินค้า :* จัดส่งทาง EMS ทั่วประเทศ

*สนใจติดต่อโทร :* 

รูปภาพประกอบ

*ICOM SM-20*


*ICOM SM-30*


*ICOM SM-50*


*เพิ่มเติม*

รับสั่ง *DUPLEXERS* รุ่นต่างๆของ DIAMOND เช่น รุ่น MX-72N
ราคา : 3,500 บาท หลังยืนยันการโอนเงิน ประมาณ 10 วันทำการได้รับสินค้า


รับสั่งหูหิ้ว *หูหิ้วเครื่องรุ่นต่างๆ* เช่น ICOM MB-106 FOR IC-7000 Carry Handle
ราคา : 1,500 บาท หลังยืนยันการโอนเงิน ประมาณ 10 วันทำการได้รับสินค้า
 

รับสั่งลำโพง *ICOM SP-23* FOR IC-756/746/718/910   
ราคา : 9,400 บาท มัดจำ 50% หลังยืนยันการโอนเงิน ประมาณ 10 วันทำการได้รับสินค้า


รับสั่งออฟชั่นเครื่องพูดได้ *ICOM UT-102*  ICOM VOICE SYNTHESIZER UNIT FOR IC-703/706Series/718/746/756/756PRO/756PROII/756PROIII/7400/706MKIIG/R75/R8500/910
ราคา : 3,500 บาท มัดจำ 50% หลังยืนยันการโอนเงิน ประมาณ 14 วันทำการได้รับสินค้า


รับสั่งคริสตอลให้ความถี่เสถียร +- 0.5ppm *ICOM CR-338 HIGH STABILITY CRYSTAL* for IC-707 IC-718 IC-746PRO IC-78 IC-7400
ราคา : 4,100 บาท มัดจำ 50% หลังยืนยันการโอนเงิน ประมาณ 15 วันทำการได้รับสินค้า


รับสั่งตัวดูดภาครับ *ICOM AG-25* external preamp for IC-275/820/910/911/9100
ราคา : 7,200 บาท มัดจำ 50% หลังยืนยันการโอนเงิน ประมาณ 10 วันทำการได้รับสินค้า


รับสั่งไมโครโฟนตั้งโต๊ะ *KENWOOD MC-60* (8-PIN CONNECTER)
ราคา : 8,500 บาท มัดจำ 50% หลังยืนยันการโอนเงิน ประมาณ 10 วันทำการได้รับสินค้า


รับสั่งออฟชั่นเครื่องพูดได้ *KENWOOD VOICE SYNTHESIZER UNIT* FOR TS-2000/570
ราคา : 3,500 บาท มัดจำ 50% หลังยืนยันการโอนเงิน ประมาณ 10 วันทำการได้รับสินค้า


รับสั่งตัวบันทึกเสียง *KENWOOD DIGITAL RECORDING UNIT DRU-3A* FOR TS-570, TS-2000, TS-B2000, TS-870 
ราคา : 6,800 บาท มัดจำ 50% หลังยืนยันการโอนเงิน ประมาณ 10 วันทำการได้รับสินค้า


*YAESU MH-73A4B* ไมโครโฟนนอกกันน้ำสำหรับเครื่อง Yaesu รุ่น VX-6R, VX-7R, FT-270R, FT-277, VX-170
ราคา : 2,100 บาท


*ICOM HM-159L* Noise Cancelling Speaker Microphone ตัดเสียงรบกวน กันน้ำ กันฝุ่น สำหรับเครื่อง ICOM รุ่น IC-V85 IC-V85E IC-F33GT/GS IC-F43GT/GS IC-F3021T/S IC-F4021T/S IC-F3023T/S IC-F4023T/S IC-F3GT/GS IC-F4GT/GS IC-F14/S IC-F24/S IC-F11/S IC-F21/S IC-F43GT/GS IC-F43TR และอื่นๆ(ดูได้จากออฟชั่นตามคู่มือของเครื่องรุ่นนั้นๆ)
ราคา : 3,500 บาท


*ICOM UT-118* ออฟชั่น DIGITAL BOARD สำหรับใส่กับเครื่องของ ICOM รุ่น IC2200/V82/U82/R2500 สำหรับโหมดดิจิทัล DSTAR ทำให้เครื่องของท่านสามารถรับและส่งระบบดิจิทัลได้ เพียงแค่มีสัญญาณเข้ามาก็สามารถสนทนาได้ชัดเจนไม่มีเสียงซ่ามารบกวนครับ (ปัจจุบันบ้านเรามี Gate way เปิดแล้ว ศึกษารายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมได้ที่ http://www.ircddb.net/ )
ราคา : 6,000 บาท



สนใจติดต่อโทร : 

*หมายเหตุ :* ราคาทุกรายการยังไม่ได้รวมค่าจัดส่งภายในประเทศไทย


ส่งคุณ เมธี (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EH918498722TH  วันที่ 23/11/53 (ICOM SM-50 ไมโครโฟนตั้งโต๊ะ)
ส่งคุณ อัคเดช (จันทบุรี) EMS = EI164909851TH  วันที่ 20/04/54 (ICOM MB-106 หูหิ้วเครื่อง IC-7000)
ส่งคุณ จ่าเอกสมพงษ์ (นราธิวาส) EMS = EJ486261443TH  วันที่ 22/02/56 (YAESU VC-25 ไมโครโฟนระบบ VOX)
ส่งคุณ ชยพล (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EJ889361804TH  วันที่ 20/04/56 (MH-73A4B)
ส่งคุณ อนุสรณ์ (ยานนาวา) EMS = EJ889435630TH  วันที่ 03/06/56 (MH-73A4B จำนวน 3 ชุด)
ส่ง ร้านมงคลวัสดุ (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EJ889476679TH  วันที่ 24/06/56 (DUPLEXERS DIAMOND MX-72N)
ส่ง Biker (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK262606365TH  วันที่ 07/08/56 (MH-57A4B)
ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) EMS = EK262807225TH  วันที่ 09/09/56 (ICOM HM-159L)
ส่งคุณ กุลกวี (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EK637009857TH  วันที่ 21/10/56 (DIAMOND MR73SA, DIAMOND SRH789, DIAMOND SRH940)
ส่งคุณ สมโชค (บางใหญ่) EMS = EK637808083TH  วันที่ 13/12/56 (ICOM UT-118)
ส่งร้าน หจก.เตียวเจริญ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EK637961691TH  วันที่ 18/12/56 (ICOM UT-118 จำนวน 2 อัน)
ส่งคุณ สุชาติ (นนทบุรี) EMS = EK489916729TH  วันที่ 24/02/57 (ICOM UT-118)
ส่งคุณ สุทัศน์ (บางพลี) EMS = EK489899084TH  วันที่ 11/06/57 (สายอากาศ DIAMOND RH799)
ส่งคุณ กิติศักดิ์ (อุตรดิตถ์) EMS = EL051081887TH  วันที่ 24/06/57 (บูสเตอร์ยี่ห้อ RF Concepts รุ่น RFC 2-315)
ส่งคุณ เมธิณี (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EL088224535TH  วันที่ 02/07/57 (บูสเตอร์ยี่ห้อ MIRAGE รุ่น B-320G)
ส่งคุณ นธี (สอยดาว) EMS = EL313989944TH  วันที่ 09/07/57 (ICOM UT-118)
ส่งคุณ เกียรติชัย (ธวัชบุรี) EMS = EN701022390TH  วันที่ 14/10/57 (ICOM ID-5100E)
ส่งคุณ วรกรณ์ (นครสวรรค์) EMS = EN689545881TH  วันที่ 04/02/58 (FBA-25A)
ส่งคุณ วัชร (วังสะพุง) EMS = EN815351932TH  วันที่ 25/02/58 (MH-48 ใน)
ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EN459574190TH  วันที่ 15/06/58 (BP-263 ใน จำนวน 2 อัน)
ส่งคุณ ชูชีพ (บางกรวย) EMS = EN459574226TH  วันที่ 15/06/58 (MX-72 จำนวน 3 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ ชูชีพ (บางกรวย) EMS = EN506114375TH  วันที่ 20/07/58 (ICOM MBF-1 , ICOM MBA-5 , ICOM SP-35)
ส่งคุณ สหพร (หลักสี่) EMS = ED868449531TH  วันที่ 04/09/58 (MH-37A4B)
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (รอจ่าย ปณ.หนองหงษ์ บุรีรัมย์) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040493683TH  วันที่ 19/10/58 (สายอากาศยากิ M2 รุ่น 2M18XXX จำนวน 2 แผง และ Power Dividers 4 Port)
ส่งคุณ ยศพล (บางแสน) EMS = EN448536111TH  วันที่ 29/10/58 (บอร์ด 1KW 2 ชุด , PA 1 KW MRFE6VP61K25H 2 ตัว , DIAMOND MX-2000 3 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงส์) EMS = EP403041800TH  วันที่ 23/11/58 (IC-275 Amp Relay Cable)
ส่งคุณ ยศพล (บางแสน) EMS = EP403072078TH  วันที่ 23/11/58 (MRF151G x 2 , RD70HVF1 x 8 , Capacitors 500 ชิ้น)
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงส์) EMS = EP213779903TH  วันที่ 21/01/59 (สายเฟสชิ่งไลน์ M2 VHF-50 x 2)
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงษ์) EMS = EP212969821TH  วันที่ 24/02/59 (ICOM AT-180)
ส่งคุณ กิตติพงษ์ (อุบลราชธานี) DHL Express eTrack = 2318485363 วันที่ 15/03/59 (สายอากาศยากิ M2 รุ่น 2M12 จำนวน 4 แผง และ Power Dividers 4 Port)
ส่งคุณ กฤติน (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EP868600265TH  วันที่ 19/04/59 (HM-158LA)
ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP868691120TH  วันที่ 04/05/59 (Wires-X HRI-200)
ส่งคุณ ยุทธนา (เกษตรสมบูรณ์) EMS = EP868257704TH  วันที่ 07/05/59 (CT-131)
ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040498473TH  วันที่ 01/06/59 (Wires-X HRI-200)
ส่งคุณ ธนานันท์ (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EP912264786TH  วันที่ 03/10/59 (RigExpert AA-230PRO)
ส่งคุณ กรวัฒน์ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = ER734861365TH  วันที่ 21/03/60 (MRF247)
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (รอจ่าย ปณ.หนองหงษ์ บุรีรัมย์) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LD001771495TH  วันที่ 17/08/60 (PS-126 , SP-38 , Heil Pro7)
ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = EU517257295TH  วันที่ 17/05/61 (MX-62M)
ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = ED437182599TH  วันที่ 24/05/61 (MH-36E8J)
ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = EU517304733TH  วันที่ 30/05/61 (CD-41 , BU-2 , MH-74A7A)
ส่งคุณ สถาพร (ลาดกระบัง) EMS = ED442158938TH  วันที่ 31/05/61 (MBF-1 , MBA-5 , MBF-4 อย่างละ 2 ชิ้น)
ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = ED512139558TH  วันที่ 09/08/61 (FGPS-2 , CT-136 , FBA-39 , สายโปรแกรม USB)
ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = EV485084628TH  วันที่ 27/09/61 (Wires-X HRI-200)
ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = ED658874729TH  วันที่ 02/01/62 (HackRF One Bundle + PortaPack for HackRF)
ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = ED694685997TH  วันที่ 06/02/62 (Proxmark3 RDV4 Kit + Accessory + Near Field) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงขายไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่ง ร้านมงคลวัสดุ (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EJ889476679TH  วันที่ 24/06/56 (DUPLEXERS DIAMOND MX-72N)

----------


## Import

ส่ง Biker (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK262606365TH  วันที่ 07/08/56 (MH-57A4B)

----------


## Import

*สนใจโทรมาครับ 10:00 ถึง 19:00 นาฬิกา ถ้าไม่ได้รับสายขออภัยกรุณาโทรมาใหม่ หรือ ติดต่อทางข้อความส่วนตัวในเว็บหรือ Facebook จะสะดวกกว่าครับ* 
(ต่างจังหวัด มั่นใจได้ในการจัดส่ง)


   คลิ๊กเพื่อดู หมายเลขบัญชีสำหรับโอนเงิน และโปรโมชั่นสินค้ารุ่นต่างๆมากมายในเฟสบุ๊ค

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) EMS = EK262807225TH  วันที่ 09/09/56 (ICOM HM-159L)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กุลกวี (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EK637009857TH  วันที่ 21/10/56 (DIAMOND MR73SA, DIAMOND SRH789, DIAMOND SRH940)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุทัศน์ (บางพลี) EMS = EK489899084TH  วันที่ 11/06/57 (สายอากาศ DIAMOND RH799)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กิติศักดิ์ (อุตรดิตถ์) EMS = EL051081887TH  วันที่ 24/06/57 (บูสเตอร์ยี่ห้อ RF Concepts รุ่น RFC 2-315)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เมธิณี (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EL088224535TH  วันที่ 02/07/57 (บูสเตอร์ยี่ห้อ MIRAGE รุ่น B-320G)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นธี (สอยดาว) EMS = EL313989944TH  วันที่ 09/07/57 (ICOM UT-118)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วรกรณ์ (นครสวรรค์) EMS = EN689545881TH  วันที่ 04/02/58 (FBA-25A)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วัชร (วังสะพุง) EMS = EN815351932TH  วันที่ 25/02/58 (MH-48 ใน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EN459574190TH  วันที่ 15/06/58 (BP-263 ใน จำนวน 2 อัน)
ส่งคุณ ชูชีพ (บางกรวย) EMS = EN459574226TH  วันที่ 15/06/58 (MX-72 จำนวน 3 ตัว)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชูชีพ (บางกรวย) EMS = EN506114375TH  วันที่ 20/07/58 (ICOM MBF-1 , ICOM MBA-5 , ICOM SP-35)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สหพร (หลักสี่) EMS = ED868449531TH  วันที่ 04/09/58 (MH-37A4B)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (รอจ่าย ปณ.หนองหงษ์ บุรีรัมย์) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040493683TH  วันที่ 19/10/58 (สายอากาศยากิ M2 รุ่น 2M18XXX จำนวน 2 แผง และ Power Dividers 4 Port)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ยศพล (บางแสน) EMS = EN448536111TH  วันที่ 29/10/58 (บอร์ด 1KW 2 ชุด , PA 1 KW MRFE6VP61K25H 2 ตัว , DIAMOND MX-2000 3 ตัว)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงส์) EMS = EP403041800TH วันที่ 23/11/58 (IC-275 Amp Relay Cable)
ส่งคุณ ยศพล (บางแสน) EMS = EP403072078TH วันที่ 23/11/58 (MRF151G x 2 , RD70HVF1 x 8 , Capacitors 500 ชิ้น)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงส์) EMS = EP213779903TH  วันที่ 21/01/59 (สายเฟสชิ่งไลน์ M2 VHF-50 x 2)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงษ์) EMS = EP212969821TH  วันที่ 24/02/59 (ICOM AT-180)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กิตติพงษ์ (อุบลราชธานี) DHL Express eTrack = 2318485363 วันที่ 15/03/59 (สายอากาศยากิ M2 รุ่น 2M12 จำนวน 4 แผง และ Power Dividers 4 Port)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤติน (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EP868600265TH  วันที่ 19/04/59 (HM-158LA)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP868691120TH  วันที่ 04/05/59 (Wires-X HRI-200)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ยุทธนา (เกษตรสมบูรณ์) EMS = EP868257704TH  วันที่ 07/05/59 (CT-131)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040498473TH  วันที่ 01/06/59 (Wires-X HRI-200)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธนานันท์ (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EP912264786TH  วันที่ 03/10/59 (RigExpert AA-230PRO)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กรวัฒน์ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = ER734861365TH  วันที่ 21/03/60 (MRF247)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (รอจ่าย ปณ.หนองหงษ์ บุรีรัมย์) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LD001771495TH  วันที่ 17/08/60 (PS-126 , SP-38 , Heil Pro7)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = EU517257295TH  วันที่ 17/05/61 (MX-62M)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = ED437182599TH  วันที่ 24/05/61 (MH-36E8J)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = EU517304733TH  วันที่ 30/05/61 (CD-41 , BU-2 , MH-74A7A)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สถาพร (ลาดกระบัง) EMS = ED442158938TH  วันที่ 31/05/61 (MBF-1 , MBA-5 , MBF-4 อย่างละ 2 ชิ้น)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = ED512139558TH  วันที่ 09/08/61 (FGPS-2 , CT-136 , FBA-39 , สายโปรแกรม USB)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = EV485084628TH  วันที่ 27/09/61 (Wires-X HRI-200)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = ED658874729TH  วันที่ 02/01/62 (HackRF One Bundle + PortaPack for HackRF)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษฎิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = ED694685997TH  วันที่ 06/02/62 (Proxmark3 RDV4 Kit + Accessory + Near Field)

----------

